
Western Digital adds “Red Plus” branding for non-SMR hard drives - SenHeng
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/western-digital-adds-red-plus-branding-for-non-smr-hard-drives/
======
SenHeng
I had been planning to get a NAS since the beginning of this year but have
held off because I'm just unsure of which HDDs (brand|types) to get.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Do the research and you should be able to find out if a target HDD is SMR or
not. Whatever you do - avoid the Red Minus by WD!

------
mytailorisrich
Let's segment further to muddy the waters... 3 shades of Red now. Soon they
can write a book.

